# Classical music or instrument



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi,

I wonder if the musical instrument will carry on in the future or what do you think Instrument carry on r not?

Thank you

Martin


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

*?*

EH? what is your question?


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

James

I know it is silly question, but I want to know if music or musical instrument change to carry on in the future say 2020 or what, do you understand what the question is?

My apologise My english sentence is not good, Forgive me James

Thank you



James said:


> EH? what is your question?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I will definately, Martin! Music is my life. I couldn't without it, nor without playing instruments!


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Me too, I will definately carry on my lovely instrument  so on. And me too I agree with you, Daniel.

Martin



Daniel said:


> I will definately, Martin! Music is my life. I couldn't without it, nor without playing instruments!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Classical music will always have a strong, if small, following...and I think as the world becomes more 'technical' ...making one's own music will become even more important...


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

I see, Nox I thought so what will happened to the future yet.

Martin



Nox said:


> Classical music will always have a strong, if small, following...and I think as the world becomes more 'technical' ...making one's own music will become even more important...


----------



## Florian Linckus (Jan 9, 2005)

I think realy that classical music will stay strong,

but we must think that the famous-public is over...

So we must think about how get young people more to classic, i think thats an very important question but why you think that young people and teens didn't listen to classic ?`
except filmmusic is think it is more famous then classic today...^^

Florian


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

I see

Thank,

Martin



Florian Linckus said:


> I think realy that classical music will stay strong,
> 
> but we must think that the famous-public is over...
> 
> ...


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

*music*

I think classical music will survive, even if only in europe. I don't think people in North America have any idea how much more popular classical music is there. Here it's on the point of non existance in most places. I live near a symphony and opera house, but the next one's are more than a thousand miles away  . But in Europe people still go to symphonies and operas ect. Far more than people here do.
As for whether I'll keep on playing the viola... it's hard to say. What I really want to is to _compose_ for the viola. It takes quite a few hours a day to stay at proffesional viola playing level. If I can eventually support myself through composition, I'll only play as a hobby. But in the mean time I'll keep up my viola playing.
godzilla


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

So did you already compose some works for viola? If yes, what kind of pieces?


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

I am only beggining my composing now; I'm studying theory. I wrote a sonata, two short solos, a string sextet with the viola given and important part, and a trio for two violas and bassoon. Not much, but I'm only 17, I've still got lots of time  
My style is kind of late romantic with a bit of a folk music sound.
godzilla


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Godzilla, 

I agree with you. I like to stay and play with my Bassoon for year perharp, Never know what gonna happen to me in the future. May I ask one question why not America had no idea play in classical or music in the future. I surely hope you will enjoy ur life as music hobby and so am I  . 

Cheers!

Martin


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

You could post a work by you here? I would like to listen to it.


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

*Me and classical music*

To Bassoon student: The reason why it might die here is the prices. The cheapest live classical in my city this month is over 100$. Most young people can't afford that for one concert. I certainly can't! 
Now I love music, but many young people will be put off by the prices. They have a choice; their favorite pop group for 15$ or Beethoven's 9th for 135$, they're going to go for the pop every time. Thus a whole generation grows up never hearing classical music. I never heard any until I was fourteen and started buying CDs of harpsichord music- and even then it was at first only because I heard the harpsichord in a pop CD. If it wasn't for that, I would never have heard any, possibly for the rest of my life. My parents didn't grow up hearing classical music either. Only my great grandparents did. Classical music is simply not part of our culture anymore.
Also, in europe classical music is supported by the government: here it is supported by big business. And big business won't keep supporting something that looses money  . trying to support yourself through music is very difficult here. My teacher both teaches ( she is head of the string department at the consevatory ), and is section leader at the local symphony, and yet still has to find a temporary summer job at a different symphony. 
So between both players having job problems, funding becoming scarce, and audiences lack of interest, classical music is having a hard time here.

To Daniel; I might, but I'd have to get someone to perform them, record them and then somehow get the information on to my computer. I don't really know quite how to do the last one.

godzilla


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

hey Godzillaviolinist

I see, I realise that yes.

I understood what you mean. My bassoon is not worth to play but I have to respect to play my old Lark bassoon it is about 10 to 15 year old something like that. I can't afford to buy a good one like Schreiber or Adler. but I have a job coming very soon we will discussion next week. I know it hard for me to play in the future for me really. I worry about the future, perharp. I hope glad the Europe will carry play classical in the future.

Thank you for much for info.

Take care Godzillaviolinist

Cheers

Martin


----------



## arkiv1111 (Oct 1, 2021)

godzillaviolist said:


> I think classical music will survive, even if only in europe.


Probably in video network.


----------

